# Residential Proposal



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Would someone be able to send me a copy of their residential estimates. [email protected]

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

try using the search feature. There are a lot of good examples of residential snow proposals as well as agreements. BUT, be sure to contact your attorney before submitting a agreement contract or anything legally binding to a customer to sign. Have him look it over and make sure that things are in there to protect you as well as your client.


----------

